# VMware question



## failed2live (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I read in a previous thread that a question about VMware might be better directed to this section. If that's incorrect, please let me know. 

I'm currently trying to run backtrack in VMware. I have no problem installing it and getting it to function. My problem is that it's not saving any files or changes I make once I close the virtual machine. I'm setting it up using an .iso image and allocating 12Gb of HD space. Can anyone help me with what setting I might be overlooking so that it'll save my files in the vm?

thanks, 
Nick


----------



## pratap295 (Jul 14, 2011)

For help or changing any setting in VMware you just search in you tube and find the exact result.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

failed2live said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I read in a previous thread that a question about VMware might be better directed to this section. If that's incorrect, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Have you install it to the HD? I do not think you can save stuff on VMware running it on RAM only without the VMware tool.

Hard Drive Install


----------



## failed2live (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually found that "suspending" the machine, instead of shutting it down, works. thanks for the replies but i think i found my solution.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

pratap295 said:


> For help or changing any setting in VMware you just search in you tube and find the exact result.




Youtube is the worst place to find solutions!  :4-thatsba :sigh:


----------

